# Texas Culinary Academy



## kranderson (Feb 5, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had gone or knows anyone who went to the Texas culinary academy and what they thought of the program. I have seen that it is pretty high ranked when i look it up online but I just wanted some opinions. 

Thanks 
Kyle


----------



## chef27615 (Mar 12, 2008)

looks like another LCB us education partner school.


----------

